# print packages



## DeepSpring (Feb 17, 2007)

So I have finally been asked to shoot some portrait sessions for money. So far I have only been selling prints priced individually.

I was wondering if I could get some examples of the different packages that you offer.

For example something like 1 8x10 2 5x7 and 4 4x6

I'm just wondering what packages work well and are what people want. I was also thinking of having my packages and then saying to add an extra this size it's this much. 

Thank you


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't really do packages. I currently put my sessions online and customers order prints ala carte. My prices are very reasonable for our area and I'm getting ready to switch over to doing projection viewing sessions with the files only uploaded online afterwards. I hope this helps.

My 2 packages are:
Session and 5 favorite high res files on CD for $500
Session, 6x6 (15 spread) Vision Art book and all high res files on CD for $1000

Ala Carte pricing is below. 

Prints
8 wallets or 4x6 - $10 each
5x7 - $20
8x10 - $35
11x14 - $80
16x20 - $150
20x24 &#8211; $240


----------



## DeepSpring (Mar 21, 2007)

I made this up and was wondering if anyone has any ideas to change it? I'm definately not to the point yet where I could charge as much as photogoddess is. My clients will mostly be high school kids. 



Package A  - $90
2 8x10
4 5x7
8 4x6
16 Wallet 
1 hour of Photoshop

Package B - $55
1 8x10 
2 5x7
4 4x6
8 Wallet

Package C - $30
1 5x7
4 4x6
8 Wallet 


Extras
Add an extra 8x10 - $13
             5x7 - $11
             4x6 - $9
Photoshop work - $12/ hour


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 25, 2007)

> My clients will mostly be high school kids.


If you're talking about Senior Portraits... remember that your clients are most likely _the parents_ of high school kids, not the kids themselves.  Your prices seem a tad low, even for a beginner.

Do a Google search for "high school portraits"... check out what other people are charging, then put yourself somewhere in the middle of that range.


----------



## JonR (Mar 26, 2007)

DeepSpring said:


> 1 hour of Photoshop
> 
> Photoshop work - $12/ hour



I wouldn't put it like this. If people ask for a certain effect then by all means use this as a rate but if you have to say to them 'that will take at least three hours in photoshop' they may well get ratty.

Also, I think preparing images to a decent level should be included in the print pricing. Fair enough photoshop for specific effects should be charged, but otherwise I'd put it in the cost of the prints.


----------



## *Mike* (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep, I agree with the PS aspect.  Charge for the final product, not nickel and diming what goes into it.

Our print prices are high, and we only offer 8x10's, 5x7's, and wallets in packages.  We push bigger sizes - wall hangings.  But, if someone buys a $500 wall hanging, then we'll substantially discount any print purchases that they make at the same time.  

FWIW, our 8x10's end up being $90 and $56 for 5x7's.  We are not the place to go for snapshots to just hand out to friends and family though...  Senior Sessions should easily average $500 for you, even at more inexpensive prices.  

Remember, photography is an emotional purchase, not an especially practical or rational one.  I know for example that if dad or hubby is there at proofing, our sale is going to be a fraction of what it would be otherwise...


----------



## DeepSpring (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I was planning on telling all customers that the portrait session includes all of the basica editing and stuff liek that. Anything else would just be extra effects.


----------

